# required file . ltmain.sh' not found



## smooky (Feb 23, 2010)

Hi guys!


I'm creates following: example.c, configure.in, Makefile.in.
Run: aclocal, autoconf, automake -a
And get an error: required file . ltmain.sh' not found

Whats wrong? Autotools cant found libtoolize? Or what?

Thanks.


----------



## trasz@ (Feb 24, 2010)

Use "autoreconf -i".


----------



## smooky (Mar 5, 2010)

Thanks!

Also I'm use another way: run ./libtoolize at the current directory to generate ltmain.sh file


----------

